# my spotted nubian!



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

She was born a couple of days ago...

Do you like her?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She has the sweetest face! I love the spots


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

what a sweet baby, love her spots


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Her expression in the first picture... she knows she's cute! Absolutely adorable <3


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh SO cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Such a cute face!!


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Awesome very pretty


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Haha thanks guys! I cant wait to see her grown up! 
She even trys to eat hay now


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Pretty girl! Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

What a beauty!


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

So cute! I think I'm in love!


----------

